# [SOLVED] wireless problems with wii and 2wire



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

I have attempted to connect my wii wirelessly but cannot connect. It reads the wireless connection, asks the password but then comes up with a error of 52030 which supposedly has something to do with WEP. However, I have contacted 2wire and wii and have gone through making changes they suggest (channel 1 to 11, increasing boost, etc.). I do have another computer which is connecting wirelessly in the house so I know the modem is working correctly. However, when a friend tried to connect with his laptop, same thing. Reads that the connection is there, asks password but then nothing. One thing from nintendo suggests turing off the firewall on the 2wire since this seems to be a common problem. I have security on my computer so my question is, if I try this and it works, what risks am I opening up to? I know next to nothing about computers but that is probably obvious. Thanks


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

OK. First of all. I believe all the hype about firewalls is blown way out of proportion. Any serious hacker doesn't want your $1000 checking account number. It ain't worth the risk. Plus, any good hacker is gonna punch through the firewall anyway. It isn't that hard if you know what you're doing.

That being said, a firewall does keep out the idiot hackers that will just mess up things. It's kind of like locking your car. It won't keep a serious thief out, but will deter joyriders.

So, temporarily, you can cut off your firewall just to get the wii up and running and then work on getting the firewall to work with the wii.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

i'll give that a shot and see what happens. thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

Or you can use a DMZ. The rest of the network is safe while the Wii has unrestricted Net access.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

I would just cut off the firewall first. DMZ is just another needless variable that will get introduced while trying to solve the problem. You can try DMZ later when you get something up and running, but I would not recommend trying to set it up until you have it working.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

ok. I disabled my wireless security and wii connected perfectly. However, when I went back to enable the security, it disabled the wii and back to original problem. I have no idea what DMZ is but I certainly do not like the idea of having an unlocked wireless.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*



jmule said:


> ok. I disabled my wireless security and wii connected perfectly. However, when I went back to enable the security, it disabled the wii and back to original problem. I have no idea what DMZ is but I certainly do not like the idea of having an unlocked wireless.


Have you tried WPA instead of WEP? Sometimes changing to a diff security does help, since you are concerned about it.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

I'll give that a shot. I know that wii calls for the wep but i'm up for anything. thanks


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

OK. So we have found out that the issue is the firewall itself. I've only configured a couple of wii's, so I'm kind of operating blind, but I think I can do it. lol

First, are you sure that you have the correct WEP key in the WII? (The WEP for the 2Wire is written on the 2Wire) They should both be the same as the one written on the 2Wire.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

so i've verified keys and changed all of the wep-wpa and still nothing. it only connects when wireless security is off. when doing all of the changing, it knocded the other wireless computer off the network but it connected instantly again.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

Just to make sure we're talking about the same thing. You turned the network security off (WEP/WPA) and NOT the firewall. right?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

I'd disable MAC filtering if you have any.
These links are quite helpful to help you troubleshoot your Wii connection => 
http://techforums.nintendo.com/nins/board/message?board.id=wii_internet&thread.id=8901
http://www.nintendo.com/consumer/systems/wii/en_na/onlineWirelessRouterTroubleshooting.jsp

Pls. let us know.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

But we already know that (assuming we're talking about the same thing) that the wireless security settings are the problem. Once the Wii hits the router, it is fine.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

the mac settings are disabled and as far as the firewall vs. the netowrk security, i'm not sure. on my router settings, i uncheck the box that says wireless security so i guess it is not the firewall.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

OK. So we know the problem is with the wireless security stettings on the WII.

I'm working on the following assumpitions:

- The Wireless Security on the Router is Enabled and your other computer connects fine.

- The Wireless Security is WEP

- The WII is not connecting to the wireless router.

Is all this correct?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*



jmule said:


> the mac settings are disabled and as far as the firewall vs. the netowrk security, i'm not sure. on my router settings, i uncheck the box that says wireless security so i guess it is not the firewall.


The links that I've provided you is very helpful. Pls. read and follow the directions.

Pls. give us an update.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

I'll check the instructions for the second link when I can get back in front of my computer. I have done everything on the first link other than connecting manually just because it is reading the signal, it just can't connect once the line is tested. thanks


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

now i can honestly say i've tried everything. if nothing else, i appreciate your help. thanks


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

Did you also try removing the firewall from the Router? not the Security.

Does your Router have some type of Content filtering too?


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

You can just run with the security turned off. If the Router and the computer have firewalls turned on, the chances of someone parking outside your dwelling and logging into your Wii to cause problems is minimal.

But it sounds like the problem is that somehow the Wii is incorrectly configured with the security settings for the router.

It would be really nice (if possible) to see which screens you are looking at on the Wii to set this up.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

it does have a firewall as well as security that i am assuming are both on the router. at least that's what i get when i go to the gateway.2wire page. i think it does have some content filtering as well but this is all really above my head. the screens on the wii are pretty normal. it's under settings and it does it for you. and when the security is turned off, it turns it off for all of the signal or at least that's how it looks. I haven't seen where i can just choose to turn the security off for wii.


----------



## WanderingDawg (Feb 6, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

Is there a screen that asks you for a security key? (Forgive me if you've tried this, but I'm just trying to make sure all the bases are covered)

How do you enter the Security Key?

Are you entering letters and numbers, or just numbers? If just numbers, how many digits?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

FWIW, I have a WII connected using WPA2-AES and it works fine. I did have to run through the whole process several times for some reason, then it suddenly decided it would connect.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

WPA is surely compatible with Wii.

If you are using WPA, the Wii console is compatible with the following types:
WPA - PSK (TKIP)
WPA - PSK (AES)
WPA2 - PSK (AES)


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

what are the (TKIP) etc.? I've got the WPA-PSK and WPA2-PSK and WEP-open and shared but unsure of the (AES) and other.I've tried the others and again, I can read the signal, it just fails the connection test unless I turn the wireless network security off and then it connects perfectly.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

If you really want a secured network, you may browse around the settings for your Router. I'd look for the Security and any type of filtering, MAC, SSID etc.


----------



## jmule (Feb 9, 2010)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

I am up and going. Thanks so much for your help. It's great to have a place that will try and help. Whoever had set my router up set up a custom pass phrase instead of the default encryption key. I changed back to the default and it worked. I plan on donating. For someone who knows nothing about any of this, you are a huge comfort! Thanks again.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: wireless problems with wii and 2wire*

That's a great news. So nice to hear that you got everything resolved with a secured network. We're glad that we we were able to assist.

You are very welcome.


----------

